# Blood Shrimp Resurrection



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

I was very disheartened this morning when I got a telephone call from my girlfriend saying that the blood shrimp we added to our new reef tank had died or was on the verge of death. I had found him so fascinating and enjoyable. She said that it had turned white and was hanging limp and motionless. She was going to remove it after work.

When we spoke this evening, she relayed the following to me:

As she sadly went to remove its body from the tank, suddenly it scampered out from a cave! It was alive and well! Not only that, but it was bigger and brighter than ever!

I'm sure it's not news to many here that shrimp apparently shed their entire exoskeleton, but it certainly was to me. 

Good times!


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Mike they shed there whole body. You almst flush a living thing.


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

It was the skeleton it had already shed that caused her to think it was dead. The live shrimp was never in danger of being removed.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

:BIGsurprise:


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

The exoskeletons can be so lifelike! Esp. when they're swaying somewhat in the water!  

Glad your shrimp is moulting so well!


----------



## GalaxyGirl (Feb 1, 2007)

I hate when that happens! I will find a skeleton in my filter or on the gravel and think its my shrimp. But by the end of the day, all 3 are running around the tank and the skeleton is gone :/ Good thing hes alive though!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Administrator said:


> It was the skeleton it had already shed that caused her to think it was dead. The live shrimp was never in danger of being removed.


:shock2: Too bad..Both of you mourned the beloved shrimp for nothing.:lol: :BIGtongue: :BIGangel:


----------

